# Inappropriate behavior on other forums



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

It has come to my attention that recent events on another popular forum has caused the term/phrase "mudinmyblood" to be banned.
This has caused every link that I have ever posted, which pointed to the useful articles and how-to's we have here, to be broken. 
Public bashing of other forums is not permitted. 
In addition, going to another forum and causing trouble in the name of mudinmyblood WILL NOT be tolerated.
This looks bad on us and our membership. I have nothing but pride for what we've built here. I will not stand to let what I believe we stand for to be tarnished. Being at odds with another online community serves to benefit noone!
If it continues, bans will be issued. 
You guys should know by now, I'm the last to ban someone but I can not stand by idle - not when our reputation is at stake. 

C'mon guys..Let's not act like those whom everyone commonly complains about.


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Well said man we all know that this is best forum on the web :mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I stand behind Steve's statement %100 as well. You all know I dont care for them but this kind of thing doesnt help anyone. Remember where most of you came from????


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks, jon!


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

Someone musta got their eye poked out. I'm Tried and True MIMB!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:agreed: 100% I love this forum, and would hate for it to have bad publicity...


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank You Steve! I agree 100%...and will stand by you all. Lets help, not hurt....


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

:agreed: This forum rocks


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm with you Steve and J and it's why I haven't posted anything in the other popular forum that would reflect badly on this one. I have funneled more traffic out of there this way than most of the rest. It was only a matter of time before this happened of normal causes let alone stirring the pot. These guys have a business interest here which almost everyone else does not. Please respect their wishes and continue the positive growth of this site.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I can't help but feel a little responsible for this. I was joking about posting on the other forum and I am afraid others took it seriously. If I can do anything to fix this please let me know. While MIMB is the best forum out there the sport we are involved with and the people we meet along the way are what is most important.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Everything has been resolved. mimb is unbanned and all links now work.


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

Agree 100%. A good name is rather to be chosen than great riches. No need to bash, just leave if you don't agree.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

let'r eat!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Everything has been resolved. mimb is unbanned and all links now work.


:usa: AAARRTYY: :WAYV: :band: :cowbell_snl:


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

i agree 100% with all of you , this is a great site for guys and gals to discuss what they love to do in riding atvs and sharing ideas with each other not to mention the money ive saved from steves how toos . thanks mimb !!!!!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Everything has been resolved. mimb is unbanned and all links now work.


Way to go phreebsd.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

looks like i have some catching up to do!!! Im alittle behind the times since I havent been on in the last week.

mahalo, 
Brute650i


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

go steve:agreed:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Steve has ears like a meerkat. He is on top of it humping it into submission.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> Steve has ears like a meerkat. He is on top of it humping it into submission.


:haha:


----------

